
Top Product Mistakes Made by First Time Founders - greenshirt
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2016/08/23/top-10-product-mistakes-made-by-first-time-founders/
======
greenshirt
I agree with all of these, but #8 resonates a lot. "Not simultaneously having
a strong vision while also being super flexible on the details of how you’ll
get there" Context switching between the details and the vision is difficult
and usually isn't intuitive so it's forgotten.

